# Rifle River Cleanup June 17th



## RecClub (Jan 31, 2017)

The Rifle River Restoration Committee (RRRC) has scheduled its annual river cleanup for Saturday, June 17, 2017. The rally point will be at River View Campground & Canoe Livery in Sterling, where we will meet at 9:00AM for registration, coffee and doughnuts.


Participants may bring their own canoe and provide their own transportation but canoes and shuttle service to and from various sites will also be provided by various participating canoe liveries. Kayaks are not recommended due to the need for storage space for trash. The cleanup will begin at Troll Landing and end at White's “The River” Canoe Livery at Melita Rd Bridge. It is expected that the cleanup will be completed around 2:00 to 3:00PM. Trash will be collected at River View and there will be hot dogs, pop, chips and a project t-shirt at the end of the project. Bags, gloves, water and picks will be provided to the volunteers for use on the river.


Committee Chairman, Matt Pollard, said that the RRRC had a successful cleanup project in 2016 with twenty four people participating. The 2016 project began at Sage Lake Road and ended at Troll Landing on Rifle River Trail. This year’s project will begin at Troll Landing where we ended last year. We will be picking up trash on a 20 mile stretch of river, about twice as long as was done in 2016. We need more volunteers to get the job done. If someone is interested in volunteering they can go to our website at www.rifleriver.org or 2017 Rifle River Cleanup Event and sign up to attend the event. Total time a volunteer would need to commit would be two to four hours on the river.


Supporters and donors of last years project included Sunrise Disposal Service, Home Depot, WalMart, Troll Landing, White’s Canoe Livery, River View Campground & Canoe Livery, Saginaw Knitting Mills, Cummins Township and Churchill Township, Cole Canoe Base and Ogemaw Conservation District. Companies wishing to support this project or others are very welcome.


----------

